# Vision Tubs



## jweiner (May 25, 2011)

I had planned on ordering the small Vision tub for a baby tortoise. Then after talking with the guy at Vision, I decided to save $41.00 and purchase the Boa tub. The Boa tub is 30" x 40" x 9.5" and cost $69.00. The small Vision tub is 26" x 40" x 11" and cost $110.00. I know I am being lazy for not building an enclosure, but laziness aside, who would want the small tub given these differences? The guy did say that the plastic is slightly different, but that the difference would be inconsequential for housing a tortoise.


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

Couldn't you get away with those large concrete mixing tubs from the Hardware store?


----------



## jweiner (May 25, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Couldn't you get away with those large concrete mixing tubs from the Hardware store?



All the ones I saw at Lowes and HD had curved bottoms which I didn't like.


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

Oh okay. Walmart and Target also sell plastic totes that are pretty big an squared bottoms. Sorry I'm not familiar with Vision tubs


----------



## caymaria (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend the vision tubs for a tortoise. I had one for my baby tortoise and it did not allow for enough ventilation for all the lighting, UVB and heat that I needed. needless to say, my tortoise passed away. I can't prove it was because of the vision container, but during his last moments he had trouble breathing.

Also, did you look into the zoo med tortoise house? They are selling it on ebay for 95.00 and that includes shipping. I am looking into one of these


----------



## jweiner (May 26, 2011)

caymaria said:


> I wouldn't recommend the vision tubs for a tortoise. I had one for my baby tortoise and it did not allow for enough ventilation for all the lighting, UVB and heat that I needed. needless to say, my tortoise passed away. I can't prove it was because of the vision container, but during his last moments he had trouble breathing.
> 
> Also, did you look into the zoo med tortoise house? They are selling it on ebay for 95.00 and that includes shipping. I am looking into one of these





I don't like the zoo med enclosure because it has way to much space dedicated to "the hide." Also, I'm not a big fan of wood enclosures. I prefer something that is very easy to clean. I am not sure how a 30" x 40" x 9" enclosure is any different than a bookshelf on its back and I suspect the vision tub was not the culprit and am sorry to hear of your loss. Although not recommended, plenty of people keep tortoises in glass enclosures which provide almost no ventilation.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 26, 2011)

I don't understand why people say that there's no ventilation in glass tanks. I keep numerous turtles and tortoises in glass tanks. As an example right behind me is a small box turtle in a 150 gallon aquarium, there's no lid on the top so there is fine ventilation. I have been keeping turtles and tortoises in large aquariums for a lot of years and have never had one die from living in an aquarium...


----------



## Neal (May 26, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand why people say that there's no ventilation in glass tanks. I keep numerous turtles and tortoises in glass tanks. As an example right behind me is a small box turtle in a 150 gallon aquarium, there's no lid on the top so there is fine ventilation. I have been keeping turtles and tortoises in large aquariums for a lot of years and have never had one die from living in an aquarium...



Ditto


----------



## Fernando (May 26, 2011)

Neal said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people say that there's no ventilation in glass tanks. I keep numerous turtles and tortoises in glass tanks. As an example right behind me is a small box turtle in a 150 gallon aquarium, there's no lid on the top so there is fine ventilation. I have been keeping turtles and tortoises in large aquariums for a lot of years and have never had one die from living in an aquarium...
> ...




Ummm...double... ditto (?)


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 26, 2011)

caymaria said:


> I wouldn't recommend the vision tubs for a tortoise. I had one for my baby tortoise and it did not allow for enough ventilation for all the lighting, UVB and heat that I needed.


He is talking about a vision tub, not a vision cage. As a side note, we have and do keep many, many tortoises in Showcase cages, which are very similar to Vision cages. We have had NO issues with ventilation or lack there of. I am raising hatchlings in a small Showcase cage as I type and they are thriving, nearly eating me out of house and home.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 26, 2011)

The tubs have even more ventilation the cages (I believe we are talking about the tubs). I have the large one and its awesome...couldn't find anything anywhere near the shape and look of it to get 18 sq ft, looking at the Waterland tubs and stock tanks. That boa tub is a much better deal than the small as long as its tall enough for your needs. The shipping is what killed me on my tub since the medium and large ones are freight only I believe.


----------

